# Montreal's Arcade Fire wins Album of the Year



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Montreal's Arcade Fire wins album of the year at the 2011 Grammys. Pretty rare for an indie band to win that.. especially considering the mass appeal for Katy Perry, Lady Gaga, Eminem etc

I've posted this before in a Google thread but Google used a song from this album to showcase their new browser and HTML5 with an interactive music video

http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/


----------



## plen (Nov 18, 2010)

That was fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Simply amazing. This band is so talented. Finally, the Grammy selection committee did something right.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

They went on to win album of the year, group of the year and songwriter of the year at the Juno's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cehlQk-oJc


----------

